# Back From Arizona with Pictures...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got back from a trip to visit my in-laws. We were fortunate to stay in their lovely home for the last five days and were introduced to their new puppy Luka. He is a cutie! Posh and he had a blast playing, but I have to say that I now know exactly what you all mean about a puppy's teeth mangling a full coat.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back! Great pictures!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

OMG...love the braids!!

Posh is just so beautiful! Love her.

Luka is also adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They make such a cute pair. Um....I know you have stuff to do, but any pics of those puppies you went to see?? :boink:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back! All of the pictures are great and love the braids! That top picture is absolutely awesome and captures so much feeling!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

And finally a couple more...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amy-can you and Lina come over and take photos of Scooter & Murphy???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, love the pics! Welcome back to the forum!!!!

And Ann, I don't know about Amy, but I would love to!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:gossip: shhhh....I'll get in trouble with DH and his big camera! He won't post photos for me though and I bet you would!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I LOVE the pix with Posh's tongue sticking out!!! But really, they're all great pix!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...I feel better now that I got to see you and your beautiful children playing with the pups. Those are great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures! Good to see you back. Where in Arizona were you. My son is in Scottsdale right now. He and his wife are seriously thinking of moving there. I'm so sad at the prospect.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-those are great. 
Posh is a doll. The puppy is very adorable.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww great pictures of Posh and Luka! how cute. I love Posh's braids! welcome back Amy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Wow, those pictures are beautiful! that 3rd pic on your first post is gorgeous!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AH! Welcome back Amy! And wow, what gohorgeous pictures (as always). I absolutely love 'participating' in Posh's life, she seems to have so much fun. I really like the one where their noses touch and the one of you with your furry 'sibling'. Actually I really like them ALL.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, great pictures. Posh looks so pretty and Luka is adorable.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome back Amy. Looks like all had a wonderful time...the pups were soooo cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so cute. Did it make you talk DH into another Hav?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy,
welcome back! Luka has meltable eyes that you caught so well! And Posh is simply elegant! My goodness, she's gorgeous! I especially like the third picture of her walking across the lawn!

And, then there's the picture of a model posing with Luka....Oh! That's you!
:biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome home. Great pics! What a pretty pair.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope, it sure didn't. He thinks WE have the perfect dog, Luka isn't so perfect in his eyes, but, he hasn't met another hav, yet..

The dh was smitten by how cute Luka's little face is, as we all were and of course we all enjoyed watching them play. I admit I was wincing as I watched Luka latch on to Posh's tail and go for a ride, her coat was a mess after he got done with it! 

Thanks for the model comment, that was a nice laugh to my day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I just love your photos! You have such a keen eye for the whole shot. Beautiful imagery and the subjects are all fantastic too.

Welcome back!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Amy.
Great pictures of the fur and human babies, thanks for sharing.


----------

